# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Ποδάγρα ή Υπερκεράτωση?

## lianna

ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ. ΠΑΛΙΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΚΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ. BETADINE, ΣΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΕΣ, ΚΟΡΤΙΖΟΝΟΥΧΕΣ ΑΛΟΙΦΕΣ, ΚΑΙ ΚΡΕΜΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ Η EPITHOL Ή ΤΟ TABERNIL ΔΕΝ ΕΛΥΝΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΙΜΟΡΑΓΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΗ. ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ (ΕΙΧΕ "ΛΕΠΙΑ" ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ) ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΣΤΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΥΤΗΡΙΑΣΟΥΜΕ. ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ. ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΕΖΗΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ. ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΥΟ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΑΠ' ΟΤΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΚΕΡΑΤΩΣΗ ΔΗΛ. ΛΕΠΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΔΑΚΤΥΛΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΔΙΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ. ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΤΣΙΜΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΟΥΡΙΖΕΙ. ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΖΩ EPITHOL. ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΚΑΘΑΡΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΛΟΥΒΙΩΝ ΤΗΡΗΤΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΘΡΗΣΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΥΛΑΒΙΑ. ΨΕΚΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΕΝΤΟΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ 15 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΤΗΘΡΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΕΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ DETOL ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ. ΟΙ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΑΣΙΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΩ ΣΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΙΑ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ. ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΩ ΠΙΑ. ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΑΣΜΑΤΑΚΙΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΕΙΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙ' ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΤΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## Antigoni87

Γεια σου Λιάνα! Αν μπορείς μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία, στη γλώσσα του φόρουμ μοιάζει σα να φωνάζουμε, αλλά και βοηθάει περισσότερο στην ανάγνωση ένα ποστ με μικρά!
Επίσης, ανέβασες το θέμα στην ενότητα με τους Παπαγάλους, οπότε ο υπεύθυνος moderator θα το μεταφέρει στα Καναρίνια, όπου θα το δουν όσοι ασχολούνται με αυτά και θα σου απαντήσουν  ::  Θα προσπαθήσουμε να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα, ο καθένας με την προσωπική εμπειρία και τις γνώσεις του  ::

----------


## lianna

Έχεις δίκιο Αντιγόνη μου, σ' ευχαριστώ!

----------


## pantazo

Λιάνα καλησπέρα, έχω και εγώ ένα καναρίνι στο οποίο υπήρχε έντονο το πρόβληματης υπερκεράτωσης. Μετά από συστηματική χρήση της epithol το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε. Η θεραπεία έγινε τον Μάιο και μέχρι στιγμής όλα είναι καλά. Αντώνης

----------


## SAKIS X

sorry τωρα είδα ότι το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε

καλημέρα

εάν δεν υπάρχουν πληγές στα πόδια των πουλιών που να δείχνουν μορφή διφθεροευλογιάς, τότε το ποιό πιθανό να προκαλέιται από ακάρι. Πρέπει να επιμείνεις στην καθαριότητα των ποδιών με χλιαρό νερό για να φύγουν τα λέπια και οι βρωμιές και στη συνέχεια επάλληψη με τα γνωστά σκευάσματα (επιθόλ κλπ) ή με βαζελίνη. Η βαζελίνη  δημιουργεί ένα αδιάπέραστο τοίχο στο πόδι και "πνίγει" το ακάρι που βρίσκεται κάτω από το δέρμα και τα λέπια. Πρέπει να επιμείνεις όμως.

----------

